# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Ahok..sebuah narasi perjuangan dari Timur Indonesia

## LDJ

Cerita ini bermula dari seekor ikan kecil yang datang dari sebuah daerah kecil di Timur Indonesia (baca : Wiguna Farm, Bali). Setelah teman2nya dipinang oleh orang tua asuhnya, tinggalah beberapa saudara kecilnya yang masih belum diambil. Akhirnya dari beberapa kandidat, penulis juga berdiskusi dengan beberapa kawan senior, akhirnya penulis memberanikan diri mengadopsi ikan kecil ini.

Seiring waktu, si kecil mulai berenang2 di kolam rumah yang masih kecil juga, makanya teman nya pun tidak banyak. Penampakannya yang cenderung jantan, mengerucut pada pemberian nama Ahok, supaya gampang diingat. Ikan ini pun didaftarkan ke KC fun3 karena support ikut berpartisipasi saja.
Update 1 September 2015 @51cm
Si Ahok pertumbuhannya cukup bagus tapi shiroji nya kurang. Harus dicombine dengan WG nih..pikir penulis dengan lugunya. Tapi tetap lah kasih pakan color juga.

Update 2 Januari 2016 @55cm
Disini penulis mulai kuatir, pertumbuhannya mulai melambat  ::  tapi kalau dilihat perilakunya, tidak ada tanda sakit/kurang nafsu makan. Merahnya lumayan naik, meskipun akhirnya ada korban si Lulung (karashi sakai, langsung budukan beni sepanjang tubuhnya), Jakarta memang kejam bung.

Penjurian April 2016 @57 cm
Melihat ikan2 lawan diupdate, jujur saja bikin ga pede, kandidat kuat ada sampai 5-10 ekor di kelas A. Tapi ya karena sudah kepalang basah, sekalian saja si Ahok dicoba foto studio sekali2. Benar saja. Tone beni di kepala dan badan tidak senada, menambah kekuatiran penulis. Hanya semangat maju lewat jalur independen lah yang membuat si Ahok nekad maju ke penjurian.
P.s. : sebelumnya juga penulis ada pengalaman jelek, Feb 2016 saat penjurian KC LB, kandidat kohaku Setnov malah nungging di plastik, dasar nubie...akhirnya ga berani bawa karena takut keselamatannya terancam oleh pendemo papa minta saham.
Nah..supaya pengalaman jelek2 itu tidak terulang, penulis minta bantuan baby sitter berpengalaman sehingga bisa tenang.

Saat plastik2 berjejeran, penulis tidak tega melihat..yang dicari hanya "mana nih ikan2 yang lebih bagus?" beberapa senior menyemangati pun tak digubris..maklum KC pertama dengan ikan dihadirkan (biasanya cuma berani foto&video, itu pun kalah terus haha). Jurinya pun tidak main2, dari Okawa, Omosako, dan Yosimichi Sakai.
Selesai perhitungan point akhirnya baru lega sekali hati ini, sekaligus ga percaya.."ah yang bener aja lu pada, ga serius ni jugdingnya", "ikan2 lain kan impor", "Kolam gua aja cuma 8 ton, isi aja cuma 6 ekor, filter juga konvensional, aya aya wae" begitu gerutu penulis dalam hati.

Begitulah..ternyata bila dicermati. Terimakasih kepada KawanAhok yang sudah mendukung selama ini, meskipun tidak memiliki fasilitas bintang 5 dari beberapa pihak, tetap semangat maju independen !

Disc : narasi kelas novel fiksi, segala kesamaan dengan tokoh asli hanya kebetulan belaka.

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

> 500ribu dah ini


Tambahin dikit lagi dah...bungkuzz om

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stradivari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agusta_17

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maslow

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

> Nice keeping and nice story. Congrats Om Leo.


Tks aload om Davit



> om leo cocok buat bikin cerpen nih , nice keeping om congrats


Tq om, nyoba2..siapa tau juga bisa bikin stensilan .. Ups



> Share donk suhu cara keepingnya sekalian dibuat cerpen supaya newbie2 spt sy bisa belajar dr experience2 suhu yg ruuaaarrrrr biasaaaa


Yang di atas2 comment itu suhu2 saya om..belajarnya dari baca2 forum juga



> Mantabb good keeping om Leo
> Share dunk pakan color pake apa? N pembelian color brp bln sblm penjurian?
> Mudah2an sodara2 nya bisa ikut jejak Ahok...hehehehe


Color wkt itu adanya saki, habis sekantong sekitar okt-nov. Buktinya si Setnov ga naik2 beninya, si Lulung malah berantakan..



> mantep perkembangannya om


Thanks om Agusta. Sukses breedingnya



> Inspiring story...super keeping ny Om LDJ..congratz buat GC nya


Amin om...hokki ini om



> Untuk KC fun4 yang akan dimulai bulan depan, kalau masih ada ikan sisa2 pilihan para suhu, tolong saya diajak ya leyo.............( colek om dony lesmana.....)


Jiaahh haha...siap2 tutup toko yaa



> Superb sekali keepingannya..


Tks om...actually genetik ikannya udah bagus



> Bagus sekali ini pak.. Membanggakan ikan lokal.
> Sepertinya hampir pasti male yah ?


Makasih om, yup si Ahok male, bukan transgender hahahaha

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

